# Smelt Dippin' Outing.........



## ice fishin nut

WHEN???????????

I'm ready!!!!!!


----------



## bolodunn

say the word & i'm there!


----------



## outdoor junkie

Have never done it yet, don't know anything about it. I have a smelt dipping net I got from gramps, would have to invest in some waders, but I would be interested in coming.


----------



## Tin Can

If I am not mistaken IFN I think Ed Michrina was trying to set up a smelt dip outing.

You may want to pm him and maybe you guys could set a date up. 

I know that he has already been out dipping but didn't do to well.

Heck I may even try it out 

Tin Can


----------



## bolodunn

where abouts do you go for that?


----------



## ice fishin nut

Tin Can,,,,

Went lookin for the thread, but couldnt find it so I started this one. Didnt mean to step on anybody toes, I'm just eager to get out after the darn surgery!!!!! 

Doesnt matter to me who puts it together, lets just get out and do it!!!!! 

We had a ball last year, looking forward to getting together with all you guys again!!!!!


----------



## Huntin Horseman

Let me know when and where and I'll try to be there. I've never done it but have all the stuff!


----------



## fasteight

I'm in,just gotta know when,i just put the net on a copper net i been messin around with so maybe it will work... lol outdoor junkie, dont worry bout the waders, smelt drinkin, opps, dippin from the wall u dont really need em, just have warm clothes and be ready for anything to happen... lol


----------



## Jumbo

Humm.???


----------



## Mullins Sports And More

I will send updates to this post for the Port Sanilac/Lexington area smelt activities. 
Anyone who needs how-to info or supplies give me a shout.
Mike


----------



## bully06

I haven' been smelt dippin in about 6 years, I have one of those basket nets with the lead weight at the bottom and you tie to a fixed object on shore. I used to go to Port Huron behind the city hall. Does anybody go there? I would like to go sometime when they are runnin but, that depends on the home schedule with the newborn and the wife.


----------



## unregistered55

As long as you guys are still going til way after midnight I'll stop by after work and bite off a smelt head or two!


----------



## duckman#1

count me in. now, anyone live near a area known for smelt runs to keep us updated on the run?


----------



## Chrome steel

When and where?


----------



## AL D.

How about the 1st weekend in April?????~~~~~~~~~~~><> AL


----------



## ice fishin nut

Sounds good to me!!!!!


----------



## Tin Can

1st week end in April sounds good.

The week end dates are 3rd and 4th.

Tin Can.


----------



## ice fishin nut

Anybody else interested?????? Slick, Tubejig, Jumbo, Sturge, Ed??????? Come on people!!!!!! Lets get this thing together!!!! 

I need to get out and mingle and have a few barley pops!!!!!


----------



## AL D.

IFN, I am sure JUMBO will be there. He has been having computer problems so I will be sure to let him know. Sturge may also want to go, I will call him. As far as the date, maybe Saturday? Probably bring a couple of long rods to fish off the wall with during the day, then dip as it gets dark. What date will work for everybody else?~~~~~~~~~~~~~><> AL


----------



## WALLEYEvision

April 3rd & 4th sound good to me too.

I'm planning on doing some Smelt dipping up there this Saturday night. I usually take a walk along the wall to see how everyone else is doing as well, so I should get some good info for my post.

--Matt


----------



## Jumbo

Here I is  , I'am Game, for that Sat., rain or shine, if the creek don't rise, and blood doesn't spill,  , We need 42-46 water temp to get them going, and the yum-yum's, bring raido/fms/gms-ch.07,code-0-, I like that corner, or down from the water treatment, we'll make it a repete of last years food fest  , so that's my .02 cent, any more post away~~~><>.......


----------



## bolodunn

i'm in for sure!!! where is this going to be
? also what do i need? i've never done it?


----------



## tubejig

If I am not working count me in. Looking good as of right now.


----------



## Tattoo Mike

I'll try but the 4th is the wife's birthday so I don't know how that will fly. I'll be up there before then for sure. The rain today may have helped get them going.


----------



## Ed Michrina

I'm in.


----------



## Tattoo Mike

Were in I had a typical husband moment, her birthday is the 7th.


----------



## Ed Michrina

LoL MIke . That's still close. That would make my wife proud. Now buy her something nice like a smelt net or fishing rod. Chicks dig that.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

> _Originally posted by Ed Michrina _
> *Now buy her something nice like a smelt net or fishing rod. Chicks dig that. *


If you get her a smelt net like one of Ed's, you probably be covered for Christmas too! His nets look awesome!


----------



## MiketheElder

I've read this thread twice. Did anyone pick a specific location? Port Sanilac, Lexington, Port Huron? 

I've never smelt dipped before but I'd like to see how it's done and maybe tug on a line or pull a net or whatever the heck is done.

Barley pops don't interest me much but the thought of food always raises my eyebrows, flares my nostrils!

Big Mike


----------



## ice fishin nut

MiketheElder,

I believe were going to Port Huron. Just dont know the specifics yet........ Last year we were down by the treatment plant, but I believe that Ed did better up by the bridge. Below is a picture of Ed's nets, this is usually the style that we use.









They can be bought from most bait shops in the area, but I believe that they run about $70 or more.....


----------



## ice fishin nut

By the way,,,, Food list.....

I'm bringing Marinated Bacon wrapped duck breasts that I plan on grilling, will also have my grill with me, so thats covered!!!! anybody else???? Sturge, got any sturgeon in the freezer????? Be glad to grill some!!!


----------



## Ed Michrina

I liked the strugeon better on the grill than deep fried. Let me tell ya. IFN is the master at grilling!!


----------



## Jumbo

Sha-Zam, I will try to duplicate last years Gastronomy of the Fine Art of Vennison Chillie , how's that sound?? wind and music to follow  ~~~><>....Jumbo~~~><>...!


----------



## Ed Michrina

Jumbo I still talk about your chillie today!! by far the best I have had and worth showing up just for that and a few Chilly pops


----------



## Ed Michrina

I just happen to have a few Walleye back straps that would make nice bacon raps! I can get a few of those together.


----------



## bolodunn

i have some venison to bring. marinated backstraps! & another grill if needed. can anyone give me a run down on the procedure? 


p.s. nice walleye ed! if you ever need a net man on the river give me a shout!!!


----------



## stinger63

behind the wall might be such a good idea.Yesterday there were guys packed in there like sardines.They were hauling smelt nets in by car top,truck and even trailered behind motor homes.Dont know if they got smelt or not.I was just on my way home and dropped by to take a look at the smelt circus.


----------



## Ed Michrina

Thats why I like down by the dridge lots of wall to dip and less people. But I'll go anywhere.


----------



## MiketheElder

Nut,

I've seen those nets on this site before. How heavy does one of those get with some smelt in it? 

I might be a big guy (6'7") but I also go to the chiropractor 3 or 4 times a week. Port Huron is a long ride home with back spasms.

When I need some heavy lifting I go get my wife. All of 5'3" and solid muscle. And less than 125 lbs. What a woman!

Big Mike

That picture reminds me, I have to get a new driveway and garage floor this year. Lots of new concrete in that picture.


----------



## ice fishin nut

They are kinda heavy,,,, but not too bad!!!! Come on down and have some fun, atleast enjoy the company!!!!


----------



## MiketheElder

That was my plan. I've met a few guys out on the ice this year and talked to a few more on the radio. Need some faces with these names!

Big Mike


----------



## tubejig

Not gonna happen for me, I will be working. The following Sat would be better, oh well good luck guys.


----------



## FIJI

got room for one more ??

Sounds like my handle net won't of much use there, but I can help hand out the barley pops LOL I can bring grillin' stuff too.

Where/when exactly are you meeting ?


----------



## fasteight

still gonna be the first satruday in April?? i am in for when ever and dont got really anything good to grill so i guess i will just bring some "pops" to pass out...  not sure what time u all was plannin on gettin there but like stinger said it is a nightmare down there on the weekends behind the wall at the treatment plant so if we wanna try to pack everyone kinda close together then afternoon would be best, 3-4pm.. i am gonna prolly come down adn fish early anyways and will have some room taken up for a net or 2 or 3... either way, let us konw what up and where for sure... thanks


----------



## AL D.

I'll make either venison jerky or venison stew.........have plenty from last season.~~~~~~~~~~~~><> AL


----------



## ice fishin nut

April 3rd,,,,, 3-4pm sounds good........ Now the question is where??????

Ed, you know how we do this,,,,,,, Is there room over by your spot by the bridge that will accomodate us and our "needs"????? Or should we go back to last years spot?????

Fiji,,,,, Always room for one more!!!!!!


----------



## Ed Michrina

There is a lot of room by the bridge. you can back your car up to the wall. or setup under the bridge itself to block the wind. I think we have a better chance getting smelt in that area this time of year. I am good with either place. If the wall is too packed by the treatment plant. we'll head down to the bridge. or reverse.


----------



## ice fishin nut

As long as my grill stays lit I'm happy!!!!! Just bought one of those "Fire and Ice" grill, cooler combos, looking forward to the test run at the outing!!!!!


----------



## fasteight

behind the wall at the treatment plant is a zoo already on the weekends unless u get there really early like 3-4 .... the upper part of the river, specially by the bridge, has been pretty open lately.. with this rain and warm weather comin we should start getttin em good... either place is good for me..


----------



## WALLEYEvision

I'm in...either place is good for me too!

"Let's get to getting" -- Paul Teutul Sr. - American Chopper


----------



## bolodunn

hey guys, is this something i can bring my 13y/o boy to? i don't know anything about this!! if not no bigggie, i try to introduce him to all i can with the outdoors. 

p.s any advise as too what gear to bring would be great!


----------



## ice fishin nut

bolodunn,
By all means, bring him!!!!! I'm gonna need some help pulling my net because of my gallbladder surgery!!!!! 

J/K...... So long as you dont have a problem with some of us having a few libations and telling stories..... He is more than welcome to come!!!!!

I believe that Willie is bringing his son also, so there will be another younger person in attendance!!!!


----------



## bolodunn

cool!! we are in!!!! just tell me where & what time!!

will i need to get him wadders?


----------



## Ed Michrina

bummer news. I have unavoidable plans for the weekend of the 3rd and 4 th. so I'll have to miss this one. I do plan on heading out this Sat. I'll post results.


----------



## fasteight

bummer bout missin the outing, but where ya gonna be this satruday?? i will be fishin down there sumplace on the river and could stop by and say hey... my smelt net is made of copper and mess netting, will that hold up in the faster current by the bridge??(i got bored at work..lol) i know it works great behind the treatment plant.. just wondering if i gotta git my pickup runnin and build a bigger net...lol


----------



## Ed Michrina

I know its normally a great outing with lots of time between pulling the nets to get to know the guys from the site.

I'll be down by the bridge blk dodge ram with a blk cap. I'll be wearing a blk carhart coveralls and coat. If I can't get a spot by the bridge I'll be down at the other end of the 3 parking lots just up river from the CG boat on land. I normally run my nets on top or 4 foot under. If your down by the treatment palnt and need a quick report feel free to give me a call 586-899-8882.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Hey "fasteight" I was wondering the same thing myself. Sounds like our nets are similar. It would be kind of embarassing hauling up a tangled mess of copper. Planning on heading up this Saturday too, still not sure where.

--Matt


----------



## Ed Stringer

The dates look good for me I'll swing by and chew fat and slam a few long necks .
Should I bring some grocerys I have a ton of perch LOL ya geno's 
let me know .

A/K/A Ming Ming


----------



## stinger63

the bridge area sounds like a good spot.The 1st parkinglot along edison just north of the lightship has been packed lately also.the bridge this evening wasnt bad at 6:30 today.I tryed for the smelt last night got 12 of them wich Im eating for dinner right now.


----------



## Ed Michrina

I went to the bridge tonight and got nothing. only fished until 11pm...I don't think anyone else got anything. IFN Mike stopped by with his lovley bride to see how it was going. It was good to see ya Mike and great to meet the woman who puts up with ya  .

I did bump someone on Chl 7 While there but I think we were just out of range. Anyone do any good?


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Pretty slow at the plant too, only saw a few caught.


----------



## Jumbo

Was up there early,15:30-16:30, 3-27-04, seen one 10lb. King caught on a#9 blk./slv. Rap, off a three way rig. lots of open spaces at that time, that is all for now.~~~><>...


----------



## ice fishin nut

Ok,,,,, going by what I saw last night in terms of action and comfortability(is that a word?) I suggest we go back to the same spot as last year. I plan on getting down there at about 3, and pitching out a rod for awhile. I'll have my grill and some duck breats to cook on it. I would be happy to cook anything else that people want to bring, as I like to cook!!!! Obviously, I'll have a few barly pops with me I know that a buddy of mine, Mark is planning on coming also......


----------



## bolodunn

IFN- can you give out some directions? the boy & i are coming out but we are downriver guys. 


thanx


----------



## AL D.

IFN, I'll try to get there by 5-6pm. I will also bring a long rod to try for salmon and walleye. ~~~~~~~~~~><> AL


----------



## Mirth1

Anyone have any luckthis past friday or saturday


I was going to head to the bridge this friday?
anyone interested ?


----------



## stinger63

Where was it last year? LOL I,ll stop by and meet everyone for BS session


----------



## AL D.

It was at the treatment plant. IFN is probably better with directions. See ya this weekend.~~~~~~~~~><> AL


----------



## fasteight

a couple friends of mine were up buy the bridge last night and did alright, 1 of em got 60-70 smelt and the other, dippin right in front of his nets, olny got about 20...lol thats the most i have seen this year, he stopped by this mornin to rub it in and wouldnt give nun up.. nice guy huh? lol hopefully this rain this week will get something goin.. after these few days here i am gonna be ready for a change, lookin forward to this weekend... cya all there


----------



## ice fishin nut

Stinger or Shane, help me out with the directions,,,,,, south side of the treatment plant, where the railing ends.....


----------



## bolodunn

where is the treatment plant? (main cross roads & city) please.. lol... i have know idea


----------



## ice fishin nut

Port Huron,,,,, Roughly where the push pin is in this map.......









Hope this helps,,,,,,,, If you make it to the push pin area and call out on channel 7 on the radio, I'm sure that we can get you to us!!!!!


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Take I-94 East (toward Port Huron) to exit #274 (Water Street). Turn Right (SE) on to Water Street and go to 10th Street. Turn Left (North) onto 10th Street and go over the Black River. 1st light past river is Glenwood. Turn Right (East) on to Glenwood and follow to Merchant Street*. Turn Right (South) onto Merchant Street and follow to end. The treatment plant will be on the Left. Long, flat redish brick building. Parking lot is on the South side of the building thru the construction fences.

***MapQuest shows Glenwood Street running into Merchant Street. IFN's map show Glenwood Street ending at Fort Steet which is 1 block West of Merchant St.***


----------



## FishFood

All right fellas, I'm planning on coming up too. Since most of the stuff in my tackle box has come from suggestions on this site I figure it's about time to introduce myself. Probably be up mid-afternoon, looking forward to checking out the rigs you use from the rail. I think a trip to Anderson's will be in order shortly after that!


----------



## AL D.

Just got off the phone with Jumbo, we will be leaving for the Pt. Huron treatment plant from Detroit at 1500 hrs. Bringing long rods, nets etc.......Get ready because Jumbo is making his famous chili!!!! Beano anyone? ~~~~~~~~~~><> AL


----------



## bolodunn

thanx guys!! see ya at 4:00 sat.


----------



## AL D.

> _Originally posted by FishFood _
> *All right fellas, I'm planning on coming up too. Since most of the stuff in my tackle box has come from suggestions on this site I figure it's about time to introduce myself. Probably be up mid-afternoon, looking forward to checking out the rigs you use from the rail. I think a trip to Anderson's will be in order shortly after hat!  *


 Stik baits, spoons and possibly tossing heavy jigs from the wall. I am definately not a pro at fishing this spot so maybe some of theother guys will give better tackle recommendations. Either way get ready to have a good time!!! Al


----------



## Jumbo

All this Brew-Ha-Ha, rubbing elbows with the Hoy Poloy,  it might be a HOOT, wo-wo-wo~~~><>.....!


----------



## ice fishin nut

I cant wait!!!! Havent heard from Big Bob though,,,,,, wonder if he is coming?????


----------



## ice fishin nut

Just took the duck breasts out of the freezer,,,,,,, 1 more day!!!!


----------

